# UK Family Settlement Visa (Spouse) Issued - Time limit to travel



## mulkman (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

My Wife has just been offered a family settlement visa to travel to the UK. However, I am unsure as to whether there is a time limit for her to travel from Pakistan to UK.

Does she have 3 months to travel to UK - as I was reading someone said something about 28 days ?

@joppa 

Also she will need a polio test certificate and a TB Test ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

When did she apply? What does the vignette inside of her passport say? Depending on when she applied, it's either good for 33 months so she can enter anytime between valid from and valid to date but she should enter with 30 months remaining or she was issued with a 30 day entry vignette and she must enter within 30 days of the valid from date.


----------



## mulkman (Jan 5, 2015)

On the Visa Stamp it says valid from 20/04/2015 to 20/01/18 

Visa Type: Spouse/CP


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

So it was issued for 33 months. As I said she can enter anytime between valid from and valid to date but should enter with at least 30 months left to avoid having to extend her visa an extra time.


----------



## mulkman (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks again


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

mulkman said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Wife has just been offered a family settlement visa to travel to the UK. However, I am unsure as to whether there is a time limit for her to travel from Pakistan to UK.
> 
> ...


Great news mashAllah.

What is your timeline, if you do not mind me asking. - want to know where they are with Pakistan Visas- still seem to be processing visas for late Jan and Feb submissions.


----------

